# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل با کد نظام وظیفه

## AuFbAU

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
من میخوام ثبت نام کنم اون فیلد که برای کد نظام وظیفه گذاشتن هر کاری میکنم بیشتر از دو تا عدد داخلش نمیشه تایپ کرد مشکل از منه یا از  دیتابیس اینها؟
من اول ثبت نام انتخاب کردم مدرک پیش دانشگاهی را تا تریخ 31 شهریور 97 میگیرم
ولی هی از من سوابق  پیش دانشگاهی میخواد و ارور میده
لطفا کمکم کنید ممنونم

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من میخوام ثبت نام کنم اون فیلد که برای کد نظام وظیفه گذاشتن هر کاری میکنم بیشتر از دو تا عدد داخلش نمیشه تایپ کرد مشکل از منه یا از  دیتابیس اینها؟
> من اول ثبت نام انتخاب کردم مدرک پیش دانشگاهی را تا تریخ 31 شهریور 97 میگیرم
> ولی هی از من سوابق  پیش دانشگاهی میخواد و ارور میده
> لطفا کمکم کنید ممنونم


کدنظام وظیفه مهم نیست برای کنکور و فقط جنبه اماری داره زیاد حساس نشوید

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AuFbAU


سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
من میخوام ثبت نام کنم اون فیلد که برای کد نظام وظیفه گذاشتن هر کاری میکنم بیشتر از دو تا عدد داخلش نمیشه تایپ کرد مشکل از منه یا از  دیتابیس اینها؟
من اول ثبت نام انتخاب کردم مدرک پیش دانشگاهی را تا تریخ 31 شهریور 97 میگیرم
ولی هی از من سوابق  پیش دانشگاهی میخواد و ارور میده
لطفا کمکم کنید ممنونم


منظورتو نفهمیدم ، ینی میخوای عدد سه رقمی وارد کنی ؟؟؟ =) برای نظام وظیفه ؟
=====
در مورد سوال دیگت نمی دونم سیستم چرا برات اینجوری کرده ، شاید هیستوری مرورگر رو پاک کنی درست شه ، ولی بهتره یه نفر دیگه هم نظر بده ، من نمی دونم.*

----------


## AuFbAU

این ارور رو میده مشکل اصلیم این نظام وظیفه هست که دو تا عدد بیشتر بهش نمیشه داد ولی عدیدی که رو کارت پایان خدمت منه دوازده  رقمی هست

----------


## AuFbAU

> *
> منظورتو نفهمیدم ، ینی میخوای عدد سه رقمی وارد کنی ؟؟؟ =) برای نظام وظیفه ؟
> =====
> در مورد سوال دیگت نمی دونم سیستم چرا برات اینجوری کرده ، شاید هیستوری مرورگر رو پاک کنی درست شه ، ولی بهتره یه نفر دیگه هم نظر بده ، من نمی دونم.*


نه . کد نظام وظیفه دوازده رقم هست ولی فیلد کد نظام وظیفه فقط دورقم میپذیره 
کوکی ها رو پاک کردم حتی مرورگر هم عوض کردم مشکل حل نشد

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> نه . کد نظام وظیفه دوازده رقم هست ولی فیلد کد نظام وظیفه فقط دورقم میپذیره 
> کوکی ها رو پاک کردم حتی مرورگر هم عوض کردم مشکل حل نشد


کد نظام وظفیه یک رقمه که  توی دفترچه هست!!!! 12 رقم از کجا آوردی؟!

----------


## AuFbAU

> کد نظام وظفیه یک رقمه که  توی دفترچه هست!!!! 12 رقم از کجا آوردی؟!


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین گرامی. دقیقا من الان باید چیکار کنم؟
به دفترچه ی راهنما صفحه 35  و 17  هم مراجعه کردم چیزی دستگیرم نشد
ممنون

----------


## sepehrganji

سلام دوست عزیزپشما اگه کارت پایان خدمت دارید توی کد نظام وظیفه فقط عدد 1 رو وارد کنید

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین گرامی. دقیقا من الان باید چیکار کنم؟
> به دفترچه ی راهنما صفحه 35  و 17  هم مراجعه کردم چیزی دستگیرم نشد
> ممنون


اگه دانش آموزی کد ۵ رو بزن! اگه فارغ‌التحصیلی ۶ بزن
یه صفحه توی دفترچه همه ی کد هارو نوشته! 
البته زیاد اهمیت نداره جنبه ی آماری داری فقط

----------

